# It's Been Great!!



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, like the title says, my Altima has been great! But, unfortunatley I had to let her go. I'll still hang out in this section and help where I can, but I'm gonna have to move on over to the 350Z section. Just traded the Alti on a 06 350... Later...:thumbup:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Well, like the title says, my Altima has been great! But, unfortunatley I had to let her go. I'll still hang out in this section and help where I can, but I'm gonna have to move on over to the 350Z section. Just traded the Alti on a 06 350... Later...:thumbup:


ah!!!!!!! congratulations watson!!! but its all good i understand .. you couldnt really drive ur altima anymore since i got ur VQ haha!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I loved my Altima, favorite car I've ever owned. But...IMO, the 350 is a step up from there. There's lots of performance upgrades you can do to an Altima, but the 350 has a lot more aftermarket support than the Altima, plus I've wanted one since they came out. It's still got the VQ though..:thumbup:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

checck it fool!

*no street racing vids please*
we don't condone illegal street racing here at NF...


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice upgrade.

Time to update the sig...


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i would have gotten the g35

nice upgrade though


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> checck it fool!
> 
> 
> I'll ignore the fact that they are being idiots and doing it on the street, and say that the guy in the Z has no idea how to drive...That had to hurt his pride...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

GMTURBO said:


> Nice upgrade.
> 
> Time to update the sig...


Didn't think about that...got it fixed.


----------

